# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  My contribution to the Artists Corner.

## grasshoppa

While I was riding my bike today I came up with the first line of this poem. I finished it while I was playing quarantine because ColdBLooDed wrote an amazing poem in one of the 'in game' notebooks, figured I would do the same. It turned out to be half decent by my standards, so why not post it here and contribute to an aspect of this forum that I usually just lurk. I haven't written anything like this in a long time, it felt good. 

This chest pain bothers me
I'm told it's anxiety
I'm sure it is something else
Never confirmed but always felt

As the end draws ever nearer 
I appreciate that I'm here. 
To this world I will not succumb
My samsara must be overcome

These Sanskaras cripple me
To the point of insanity
Another vessel will soon be mine
Another step towards the divine

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Really, really simple, but in that simplicity is some very profound writing.  Short, and sweet.  Now make sure you put that in whatever notebook you find.   :wink2:

----------


## Zhaylin

Very good.  I was a little lost until I looked up two words, then I felt the message of the poem all the more powerfully.

Keep writing!

----------


## grasshoppa

Thank you for the compliments, CB, Zhaylin. Very much appreciated  :smiley:

----------


## guitarboy

No, it's horrible, go away.

I like it, stay you stupid bitch!

----------

